# Bild in MySql speichern



## Reini (6. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Hätte eine Frage und zwar wie kann ich ein Bild in einer MySql Datenbank speichern über einen Java Client!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Mai 2004)

Such mal mit einer Suchmaschine nach den Stichworten Java, MySQL und BLOB.

Hier ist ein Beispiel, wie man per Java eine Binärdatei in einer MySQL-Datenbank ablegt.


----------

